# [RISOLTO]problemi a configurare scheda wireless

## magowiz

Ho il seguente file di configurazione :

/etc/conf.d/wireless 

```
essid_wlan0="wire"

modules=("iwconfig")

key_wire="s:**********"

mode_wlan0="auto"

associate_timeout_wlan0="5"

config_wire=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wire="-t 5"

preferred_aps=( "wire" )

```

ma quando lancio /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start ottengo il seguente output :

```
 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'firestarter' already provides 'firewall'!;

 *  Not adding service 'shorewall'...                                     [ ok ]

 * Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $ifconfig_ set

 * (or $iface_ for old-style configuration)

```

dove sbaglio? Credo di aver seguito abbastanza fedelmente il file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example.Last edited by magowiz on Mon Apr 09, 2007 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

hai dato uno sguardo al file di configurazione di esempio ?? ovvero 

```
/etc/conf.d/wireless.example
```

dai un'occhio a questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_StartupLast edited by crisandbea on Fri Mar 09, 2007 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cristian75

Ciao premetto che non sono esperto.

non vorrei dire una castroneria, però mi sembra un problema di shorewall ho firestarter...

prova a disabilitare il firewall 

ciao

----------

## magowiz

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Ciao premetto che non sono esperto.
> 
> non vorrei dire una castroneria, però mi sembra un problema di shorewall ho firestarter...
> 
> prova a disabilitare il firewall 
> ...

 

non cambia niente, il messaggio d'errore è sempre quello, tranne le righe riguardanti il firewall

----------

## magowiz

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai dato uno sguardo al file di configurazione di esempio ?? ovvero 
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/wireless.example
> ```
> ...

 

Ho dato un'occhiata sia a wireless.example che alla guida da te linkata, ho aggiunto un paio di righe , ora il mio file è :

```
essid_wlan0="wire"

modules=("iwconfig")

key_wire="s:**********"

mode_wlan0="auto"

associate_timeout_wlan0="5"

config_wire=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wire="-t 5"

preferred_aps=( "wire" )

#iwconfig_wlan0=""

sleep_scan_wlan0="1"

sleep_associate_wlan0="25"

```

ma l'errore permane

----------

## crisandbea

\\

hai sistemato il tuo 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

  alla riga inerente la wireless??

----------

## magowiz

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> \\
> 
> hai sistemato il tuo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cioè? cosa dovrei metterci?

----------

## noice

dai uno sguardo in /etc/conf.d/net.example  :Wink: 

----------

## magowiz

 *noice wrote:*   

> dai uno sguardo in /etc/conf.d/net.example 

 

ho guardato anche lì, ora i miei file sono i seguenti :

```
 cat /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

ifconfig_wlan0=("dhcp")

associate_timeout_wlan0=60

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

e

```

cat /etc/conf.d/wireless

essid_wlan0="wire"

modules=("iwconfig")

key_wire="s:******** enc open"

mode_wlan0="auto"

associate_timeout_wlan0="5"

config_wire=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5"

preferred_aps=( "wire" )

#iwconfig_wlan0=""

sleep_scan_wlan0="1"

sleep_associate_wlan0="25"

```

ma sempre lo stesso errore.

----------

## magowiz

alla fine ho risolto, aggiornando al nuovo baselayout mi ero dimenticato di creare i link simbolici da net.* a net.lo. Poi ho corretto alcune imprecisioni nel file /etc/conf.d/wireless che ora è :

```
essid_wlan0="wire"

modules=("iwconfig")

key_wire="*********** enc open"

mode_wlan0="managed"

associate_timeout_wlan0="5"

config_wire=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5"

preferred_aps=( "wire" )

sleep_scan_wlan0="1"

sleep_associate_wlan0="25"

```

 Metto il tag risolto

----------

